# My daughters first Utah Mountain Lion!



## sshuntn (Mar 27, 2017)

I thought I would share a picture of my daughters first Utah Mountain Lion! She took it with a Glock handgun. It was a great day! SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

HOLY COW! congratulations to both of you! you must be proud


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a great first post !!!
Congrats.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy #@$%!!! Welcome to the forum!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job and congratulations to your daughter! What a beautiful lion!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome! Awesome pic, congrats to your daughter. Great first post. Do give details regarding the Glock. The force is telling me G20?------SS


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Too cool!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome. Congrats!

.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

That's a great looking lion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice,
Always a little better hunt when the kid's pull the trigger...:!:...

Harvest objective cat I'm guessing?


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Great job Shane! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is really cool!! Thanks for posting and welcome to the Forum.

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Now that's just sweet, congrats to you guys!


----------

